# Max-- new MWD movie-- Mal, but is there GSD in there?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What do of think? 
This dog does not have a Malinois face.

Max - Trailer #1 - IGN Video


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks more GSD


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

There were several different dogs used in that movie including some mixes and many of those dogs had makeup applied to change the appearance of the coat to make it look more like one dog. So depending on what you were watching the dog might be a mal or a mix and it wouldn't be surprising if one was a gsd


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What the heck is a "Belgian Shepherd Malinois"? 


The big screen drama Max, from MGM, tells a story inspired by true life events centering on a working military dog named Max, who is traumatized after his handler dies in Afghanistan, and his relationship with the handler's bereaved family. 

When Max, a Belgian Shepherd Malinois, returns to the U.S. from active service following his handler's death, he is adopted by the Marine's bereaved family and becomes particularly close to his younger brother, Justin, a troubled and wayward 14-year-old.

With Max continuing to suffer from trauma and exhibiting erratic behavior, the friendship is clearly as beneficial to the K-9 as it is to the boy. In addition to the relationship providing comfort that heals deep emotional wounds, new information is brought to light concerning the Marine's death, and Justin and Max team up to unravel a secret.

Starring as Justin is Josh Wiggins (Hellion). Also starring is veteran film and TV actor Thomas Haden Church, who was last seen in the spiritual movie Heaven is for Real, along with Lauren Graham (Parenthood), Robbie Amell (1600 Penn and The Flash), and Joseph Julian Soria (Supernatual).

Writing and directing this family adventure film is Boaz Yakin, best known for writing the 2013 crime mystery Now You See Me. His most high-profile project as a director was Remember the Titans. Collaborating on the screenplay for this new movie was Sheldon Lettich (Rambo III).

Max will arrive in theaters nationwide June 26, 2015.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Max will arrive in theaters nationwide Jan. 30, 2015.


Wait... did I miss it already?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Kahrg4 said:


> Wait... did I miss it already?


Release date is June 26
http://m.imdb.com/title/tt3369806/

If you look at the trivia on IMDb, it again says that is a Malinois. I don't see any Malinois.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Looks like a GSD/Mal mix to me. But you can tell it's different dogs in the trailer. Looks like a heart wrenching movie. I just hope it does not cause an upswing in people wanting Mals. Cause they are definitely not for most people. Amazing dogs, but not for a novice.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup. Saw this on my FB feed. General consensus was oh no, the 101 Dalmation effect with a breed that has a lot more liability.....

I wish they would just use homeless shelter mix breeds in these flicks. Imagine what that would do.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Mals do not always have a black face, they mostly do, but not always... His nose, ears, eyes all are Mal. Everything about the dog screams all Mal to me.

I really hope this doesn't make people run out and get Mal's, they are more than a handful.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It's not like it hasn't already happened. You wanna see a train wreck? Go check out the Belgian Malinois community facebook group page. They celebrate their dogs ripping up their house, eating inedible objects, jumping on top of the fridge or counter tops, etc.

At least they think its cute I guess.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Baillif said:


> It's not like it hasn't already happened. You wanna see a train wreck? Go check out the Belgian Malinois community facebook group page. They celebrate their dogs ripping up their house, eating inedible objects, jumping on top of the fridge or counter tops, etc.
> 
> At least they think its cute I guess.


Yuck!


----------



## RockyK9 (Dec 9, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> What do of think?
> This dog does not have a Malinois face.
> 
> Max - Trailer #1 - IGN Video


 Looks like a really compelling story . I look forward to seeing it. Looks like a GSD/Mal X to me.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks like a GSD/Mal to me but more Mal than GSD, IMO.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sunflowers said:


> What the heck is a "Belgian Shepherd Malinois"?


I've seen this term used a lot because the Belgian Shepherd has 4 varieties - Malinois, Laekenois, Tervuren, Groenendael.
http://www.germanshepherds.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I just saw the trailer for this on my FB feed ... love dog movies, but if there is anything remotely like Marley & Me in it, I'm doomed to end up in tears. Didn't really notice different looking dogs in it, but I think I'll go back and watch it again when I get home...


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I was crying watching the trailer. Then again, I cry at everything, just play a little soft music and throw in some clips of a dog and you got me! Ugh. I'll definitely watch it.


----------



## Nyx (Sep 25, 2012)

I watched maybe 80 percent of the trailer and was in tears already. I know if I try to watch that I will bawl.

The dog looked like a GSD/Mal mix to me. But the Military and other government orgs have been using Mals a great deal.


----------

